# Bell Tree Trends



## crystalmilktea (Oct 15, 2015)

What are some trends, fads, phases, etc. that you've seen on the forums during your time here?

These could be anything from text, icons, signatures... ~


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

the pixel art phase


----------



## Mariah (Oct 15, 2015)

Ask threads, teams....


----------



## boujee (Oct 15, 2015)

"We're married" threads 
If I'm blunt and pretend I'm rich type phase
Signature squads
Team "collectible"
Price my not so good art 
Let me open a shop of my not so good art 
Ask me 
Goodbye bellfreefourm threads(but still comes back)


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> *"We're married" threads
> If I'm blunt and pretend I'm rich type phase
> Signature squads
> Team "collectibles"
> ...


I will just bold the ones I agree with

: )


----------



## Grumble (Oct 15, 2015)

piichinu said:


> the pixel art phase



We need to bring this back, I think. :3

I miss the year 2002 when everyone was printing out cartoon dolls to put in their school binders...


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 15, 2015)

The signature shops that all literally design the same type of animal crossing town signatures. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 15, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> The signature shops that all literally design the same type of animal crossing town signatures. You know what I'm talking about.



Ugh... those >.>



I think we're currently in a Fire Emblem phase?


----------



## kayleee (Oct 15, 2015)

people pretending like they are cool


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 15, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I think we're currently in a Fire Emblem phase?



Yeah, I had noticed quite a few FE sigs/avatars a week or two ago, but I haven't seen them as much over the past few days.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 15, 2015)

Being nasty.

It's not cool, people. Be kind to one another.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Being nasty.
> 
> It's not cool, people. Be kind to one another.



that describes the whole internet


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

When literally *everyone* has a villager signature and a pre-made avatar.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

The Popsicle and group phase

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> people pretending like they are cool



Cause we are cool


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 15, 2015)

when u try too hard on an animal crossing forum

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh. and #freecarfax!!! who could forget u guys


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

ask threads

wedding threads

how much money/bells will my sh!t art sale for?

how much bells would you pay for my signatures that are pretty much the same as alot of the other signatures made on here.?

Hey Critic my sh!t artwork

CHIBI ART TOPKEK
​


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

LOL all the shade


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2015)

Team Rocket phase was probably the best and most memorable


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

piichinu said:


> LOL all the shade


are there 50 of them?
are they Grey?
I need to know man! don't leave me hanging D:


----------



## Grumble (Oct 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> are there 50 of them?
> are they Grey?
> I need to know man! don't leave me hanging D:



The 50% bad jokes part of your title is accurate. Well done.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

Grumble said:


> The 50% bad jokes part of your title is accurate. Well done.


well *GOLLY GEE WIZ* that sure is marvelous!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2015)

Remember when everyone was super nice to each other and active all the time because they wanted to be the new mods? Good times.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> well *GOLLY GEE WIZ* that sure is marvelous!



Oh I didn't mean it negatively at all. Quite the opposite. I'm a huge fan of groaners!


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

Grumble said:


> Oh I didn't mean it negatively at all. Quite the opposite. I'm a huge fan of groaners!



oh okay my bad,  sorry for replying very rudely


----------



## cornimer (Oct 15, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> When literally *everyone* has a villager signature and a pre-made avatar.



Ahem.  XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 15, 2015)

- Ask me anything threads; there's already a thread for that you dummies
- Teams.  The one trend I miss, hopefully it comes back someday
- Judge my trashy art and then price it
- Art shops that sell art identical to everyone else's TRY A TRADITIONAL/ABSTRACT SHOP PEOPLE.  YOU'LL BE FILTHY RICH IN SALES BECAUSE NOBODY EVER DOES IT
- Freebie art shops that have 2-year-old quality art and actually try to sell some of it too
- Spamming the Basement for TBT even though you earn none in there.... and then you make a gimme bells thread

But, what I've seen the most is:
*- Going nutty over collectibles, and then once you get the ones you want, you sell/give them all away like it's nothing, even though you almost died before for them (#CollectibleCrazy)*


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

Probably "I'm married to so-and-so" or the Fire Emblem sigs and avatars


----------



## Grumble (Oct 15, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> oh okay my bad,  sorry for replying very rudely



Nah no need to apologize. Just too much sarcasm for the internet to handle, hehe!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Probably "I'm married to so-and-so" or the Fire Emblem sigs and avatars



OK so I'm totally new here and probably don't belong in these nostalgic threads. BUT I totally thought these people posting this were *actually* marrying someone. Like, their wedding threads. I thought, "oh cute, they're sharing their real life with everyone they've met on here throughout the years."

but nope....

I swear those threads make me feel uncomfortable. Like, are they just best friends, or do they actually have romantic interests? Are they marrying characters they've made up? Is it role play? I AM CONFUSED. Just as confused about this as I am about the whole concept of 'shipping people. O_O


----------



## Flop (Oct 15, 2015)

I started that whole "Ask me" trend.  I regret it entirely.  

Whining tends to be a trend here as well.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2015)

the pizza threads from a year ago 

like there was probably a whole page of pizza related threads


----------



## SockHead (Oct 15, 2015)

poop kingdom </3


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

Natty said:


> the pizza threads from a year ago
> 
> like there was probably a whole page of pizza related threads



that sounds magical


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> TRY A TRADITIONAL/ABSTRACT SHOP PEOPLE.  YOU'LL BE FILTHY RICH IN SALES BECAUSE NOBODY EVER DOES IT


been there done that
all you get is filthy insults bc its not chibi, not btb


----------



## mintellect (Oct 15, 2015)

The ask threads... 

Pretty much all the teams have died out (including mine) except for Team Popsicle. An original is always worth more than a copy.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 16, 2015)

- People posting in ridiculously tiny light pink font... Some people still do it (like seriously, how do you expect people to be able to read your posts?)
- Japanese/weeb usernames
- "Kawaii" pastel pink signatures and icons and the chibi art and stuff like that
- Ask threads (why not just get people to ask you questions through VMs and stuff?)

I'm not throwing shade or anything lmao, I just don't always understand some of the trends on this site.


----------



## Azza (Oct 16, 2015)

Probably all the bad grammer.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 16, 2015)

Azza said:


> Probably all the bad grammer.



U Wat m8


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2015)

Definitely all the sprite shops. 
Trading collectibles/tbt for game codes was the best trend may it rip in peace


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2015)

All the fire emblem things, all of the "not what you're expecting" threads where the title is misleading.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 16, 2015)

Zane said:


> Definitely all the sprite shops.
> Trading collectibles/tbt for game codes was the best trend may it rip in peace



omg ikr i miss that so much uck!!!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 16, 2015)

*"Am I the only one"* 
Yes. Out of millions and billions of people, you are the only one to not like Marshal.

*Help/Rant*
I need help for this severe condition, so I'm going to ask a bunch of (mostly) children on how to fix my problem instead of a professional.

*What is the answer to this question that I could have easily looked up*
Have you ever heard about Google or FAQs?

*"Should I reset?" threads*
You know because there isn't a perfectly good sticky in big bold letters to use.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 16, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> *"Am I the only one"*
> Yes. Out of millions and billions of people, you are the only one to not like Marshal.
> 
> *Help/Rant*
> ...



another trend: just completely avoiding the animal crossing part of the forums 
yes


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 16, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> another trend: just completely avoiding the animal crossing part of the forums
> yes



True, but you get easy tbt bells if you post (even on threads you have no interest in).


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> *- People posting in ridiculously tiny light pink font... Some people still do it (like seriously, how do you expect people to be able to read your posts?)*
> - Japanese/weeb usernames
> - "Kawaii" pastel pink signatures and icons and the chibi art and stuff like that
> - Ask threads (why not just get people to ask you questions through VMs and stuff?)
> ...



Ick, I knowwwwww. It drive me nuts! I just skip over their post, unless I must read it (such as they're giving me help in a thread I posted).


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 16, 2015)

i guess this is a general thing on forums, but people who do not read anything but the thread title or the first post and posts completely unrelated to the actual topic... not a trend maybe, but sure is something a lot of people do

also pink size 3 fonts. why. it's not cute it's just small and hard to read


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 16, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i guess this is a general thing on forums, but people who do not read anything but the thread title or the first post and posts completely unrelated to the actual topic... not a trend maybe, but sure is something a lot of people do
> 
> also pink size 3 fonts. why. it's not cute it's just small and hard to read



Aww...​
Joking aside, I have seen loads of people here who don't actually play ACNL O.O


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

I play ACNL sometimes. In spurts. It all has to do with my anxiety's effect on my mood. Which is why every attempt to play it for a long period of time fails. ;A; I get so depressed I don't wanna play anything but I still love talking about ACNL.

And then there are the times when I don't wanna talk to anyone so I vanish from the forums. In the very first forum I joined (and later abandoned due to poor moderation and abusive users) I was referred to as the forum ghost for that very reason. xD Like right now we are witnessing the rare return of the forum ghost who will likely vanish in a few days/weeks due to another emotional spike.

Now what were we talking about?

Fads?

Yeah the bright colors and fonts that are super thin and hard to read are the worst.

I wouldn't know about fads though... not cool enough.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm just glad that I haven't seen anyone use this font. Then again, I can only see, like, one font on my Wii U's internet browser.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 16, 2015)

-"Help! My game corrupted and I lost all my stuffs!QQ"
-"Help! Someone stole all my stuff. Now I need new stuffs!QQ"

^That annoyed me to no end, and it wasn't just in the bell tree forums, it was everywhere. I even caught a girl selling all of her stuff in the ACC and then coming here and saying her game corrupted and she lost all her stuff, and could she please have some stuff/villagers.


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2015)

The current k-pop one.

And like EVERYONE in the Museum Shop selling stuff for RLC, when a lot of people can't afford it.


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I'm just glad that I haven't seen anyone use this font. Then again, I can only see, like, one font on my Wii U's internet browser.



You're encouraging people to do so, please stop before it's too late. Most people are too weak to survive this font after the whole light pink color trend. If someone likes to use that font I feel like they should do it on the national comic sans day (yes this is actually a thing), because that's the day I do not enter the same room as where my laptop is laying.


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

People selling art for RLC like whyy

And the K-Pop trend..


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

The only good comic sans is the skeleton bro from undertale.

Now I want to buy undertale but I have not the monies.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 16, 2015)

Officer Berri said:


> The only good comic sans is the skeleton bro from undertale.
> 
> Now I want to buy undertale but I have not the monies.



off note i love undertale, I beat it during school today for the 3rd time


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 16, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> You're encouraging people to do so, please stop before it's too late. Most people are too weak to survive this font after the whole light pink color trend. If someone likes to use that font I feel like they should do it on the national comic sans day (yes this is actually a thing), because that's the day I do not enter the same room as where my laptop is laying.



There's nothing wrong with the font. It's just a font like all the other fonts. I use it because it's the closest to my own hand writing. Now, every person that says they hate it, I've asked them why and not one could give me a reason. Their reasoning was always "BECAUSE!"
I feel like hating comic sans is a fad in itself.


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> People selling art for RLC like whyy
> 
> And the K-Pop trend..



How is that a trend tho


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 16, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> There's nothing wrong with the font. It's just a font like all the other fonts. I use it because it's the closest to my own hand writing. Now, every person that says they hate it, I've asked them why and not one could give me a reason. Their reasoning was always "BECAUSE!"
> I feel like hating comic sans is a fad in itself.



If nobody you know can then I'll? Personally, I dislike the font because it's for me harder and more uncomfortable to read than the standard font plus that the look of it is a bit childish. Also, just so you know, I'm not aiming anything towards you.


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 16, 2015)

double post


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

Does RLC stand for Real Life Currency?

If so.. I can understand them selling work for real money.

I mean, if you spent time and effort doing work for someone wouldn't you expect to be paid for your time? Depending on the work, art can take hours or days to complete. Not to mention the use of resources.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 16, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> If nobody you know can then I'll? Personally, I dislike the font because it's for me harder and more uncomfortable to read than the standard font plus that the look of it is a bit childish. Also, just so you know, I'm not aiming anything towards you.



I don't see how Comic Sans are harder to read, but then again I have 20/20 vision, so I'll take your word for it. On the childish note, maybe. However, I fail to understand how a whole font can be deemed "childish" just because it was the preferred font for teachers and moms when it came to kid gatherings.

Either way, it's just a font(like all the others) and it's not hurting anyone. I can't quite understand how people can hate "fonts" or "colors" for fonts. If the font is bright yellow and hard to read, I can understand; but hating pastel colors just seems like one of those things ppl do because they need to hate something, so might as well be pastel colors.

Also, that's ok. I didn't think you were directing it at me. Though, I think I might be the only one in this forum that dares use Comic Sans lol(based on what I've seen), so that's why I responded. Honestly, I just replied because I see way too many people hating on Comic Sans for no reason other than they think it looks childish. So what if it looks childish? It's just a font. My handwriting is just like it, almost exactly like it and I get compliments on it all the time IRL.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

idk about you guys but ive noticed comic sans trending in the past 30 minutes


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 16, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> There's nothing wrong with the font. It's just a font like all the other fonts. I use it because it's the closest to my own hand writing. Now, every person that says they hate it, I've asked them why and not one could give me a reason. Their reasoning was always "BECAUSE!"
> I feel like hating comic sans is a fad in itself.


i find that comic sans is a bit awkward and tedious to read on a site like this. 
it'd be preferable if everyone just used the default font.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUCcObwIsOs

A vinesauce Vsauce video on typefaces (and Comic Sans especially)! I watched it ages ago but I thought it was pretty interesting!


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 16, 2015)

Officer Berri said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUCcObwIsOs
> 
> A vinesauce video on typefaces (and Comic Sans especially)! I watched it ages ago but I thought it was pretty interesting!



I love Vsauce! Thanks for the link ^.^


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 16, 2015)

comic sans is a silly and childish font and it needs to die


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 16, 2015)

Officer Berri said:


> The only good comic sans is the skeleton bro from undertale.
> .



hell yeah same with papyrus


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

GUYS CAN'T YOU SEE THAT FONT IS TEARING THIS FAMILY APART?!

*curls in corner and sobs*

;A;


----------



## Megan. (Oct 16, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> "We're married" threads
> If I'm blunt and pretend I'm rich type phase
> Signature squads
> Team "collectible"
> ...



Pretty much this tbh. 
Pixeling was a petty big thing for a while as well.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

*comes back to this thread and sees everyone using comic sans*

what have i done


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

You did thissssss!

You've torn us all apart!


----------



## Mariah (Oct 16, 2015)

Officer Berri said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUCcObwIsOs
> 
> A vinesauce video on typefaces (and Comic Sans especially)! I watched it ages ago but I thought it was pretty interesting!



That says VSauce not Vinesauce. Big difference.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 16, 2015)

Everyone wants TBT when it's the same as igb? .-.
Igb is useless now :c


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 16, 2015)

Everyone wants TBT when it's the same as igb? .-.
Igb is useless now :c


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

to me, BTB _was_ useful when you could buy game codes. now it's good for buying art, acnl items and exchange with igb.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

When people write like this, it's almost impossible to see. Why not just write like This. Hey everyone you can barely see what I'm writng. Thank you and good bye.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

Everyone being kind to each other should be a trend that never ends.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

I actually don't have a problem with tiny pink font. It's pretty cute, and I can see it clearly on my iPad..


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That says VSauce not Vinesauce. Big difference.



I've seen a couple of people who confuse the two, to quote a joke in Vinesauce chat "Why doesn't that Vsauce guy make corruptions anymore?"

Even though I only joined a few months ago, I've been on/off this forum, reading it for several years now, and I haven't noticed any annoying trend besides super light pink.

It's the tumblr AC community the one that annoys me with their trends (and rampant hacking).


----------



## Llust (Oct 17, 2015)

wedding threads in general are just considered as spam to me tbh bc to me they're pointless and a majority of the time they're between twelve or eleven year olds


----------



## Heyden (Oct 17, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> Everyone wants TBT when it's the same as igb? .-.
> Igb is useless now :c



probably because IGB is easily gained now (hacked and such) and its pretty much worthless eh


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 17, 2015)

Wedding threads seem really annoying to me, especially when you make a big deal about it. Just consider it as an RP and not make a huge fuss about it. Jesus.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chocofruit said:


> When people write like this, it's almost impossible to see. Why not just write like This. Hey everyone you can barely see what I'm writng. Thank you and good bye.



Honestly the pink font never gets to my nerves since I pretty much just highlight it out of pure instinct to make it visible. Though it really is hard to see, and I can see where most people are coming from.


----------



## asuka (Oct 17, 2015)

the fact theres like 47 threads about "what songs do u like" right now


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 17, 2015)

-somewhat of a trend
I notice whenever I say "hello" and wanna start a conversation with a few people here I always get ignored.

-trendy
The total lack of pics on my "Post Here Every Time You Get Something!" thread.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 17, 2015)

#blogtree


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2015)

acting like you have been enlightened and are superior to everyone else becuz u  are REALIST and BRILLaint ASTHIEST!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2015)

everyone likes kpop ........


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 17, 2015)

I agree with all the KPop, Pink font and Fire Emblem nonsense.


I also don't like all the art shops that ask for RLC. Don't het me wrong, their art is most likely amazing and I mean nothing personal, but there are some kids here (me lol) who don't have credit cards, that would much rather use BTB, which brings me to my next point. Everyone abreiviates Bell Tree Bells as TBT instead of the few who do BTB. TBT stands for the website as a whole, doesn't it? I must admit I do say TBT when I'm talking about BTB a lot as well.

I also don't get the cycling threads that have stuff like (•^•) or stuff like that in them. I dunno, it just kinda takes away from the thread and it's hard to read. I also find some threads that have, say, >>>Marshal<<< {{Beau}} instead of NEW: Marshal BOXES: Beau. It's just hard to read.

Again, none of this is aimed towards anyone in particular, just pointing some things out


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2015)

Kpop is a music genre not really a trend :/


----------



## Franny (Oct 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Kpop is a genre not a trend



everyones changing their sigs and avis to k-pop related stuff so it could kinda be counted as a trend


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 17, 2015)

Officer Berri said:


> You did thissssss!
> 
> You've torn us all apart!



AAAAAAHHHH I'M SO SORRY

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimihime said:


> wedding threads in general are just considered as spam to me tbh bc to me they're pointless and a majority of the time they're between twelve or eleven year olds



There are wedding threads here? Just when I thought that I'd never see any dating/wedding posts/threads again after abandoning Miiverse...


----------



## Damniel (Oct 17, 2015)

I think breathing air is the biggest trend...
Like can we just stop with that? Too many people joined that bandwagon.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I think breathing air is the biggest trend...
> Like can we just stop with that? Too many people joined that bandwagon.



hahaha youre so funny!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I think breathing air is the biggest trend...
> Like can we just stop with that? Too many people joined that bandwagon.



Literally everyone on here has joined TBT as well... Seriously, if I see one more person who has joined TBT I will make a petition to stop people on here from joining TBT. This trend is far too popular and it's really irritating me! 

I'm joking, of course. This place is great and I wish I'd joined a LOT sooner!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> everyones changing their sigs and avis to k-pop related stuff so it could kinda be counted as a trend



yah and i think liking kpop and talking about it could b kind if a trend tbh


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 17, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> yah and i think liking kpop and talking about it could b kind if a trend tbh



the neverending anime trend then LOL


----------



## aericell (Oct 17, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> the neverending anime trend then LOL



Right?? I think showing your interest in a genre of music is pretty similar to how people are into anime, yet nobody has brought that up

Not sure that having discussions about your interests would be classified as a trend.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 17, 2015)

i don't even get how having an interest is a trend but alright, let's just say everything's a trend then.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2015)

kpop is a trend on this site its popular so its a trend
trends dont have to be something bad


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> the neverending anime trend then LOL



yeah, but as far as i know that hasn't changed a lot. recently imve seen wayy more kpop threads and sigs and avatars than before that's ehy i mentioned it lol


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 17, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> yeah, but as far as i know that hasn't changed a lot. recently imve seen wayy more kpop threads and sigs and avatars than before that's ehy i mentioned it lol



LOL eh maybe it's because just a few members made a bunch of threads about it and started broadcasting it more... I've always seen kpop in sigs but it wasn't as blatantly obvious (like happinessdelight's for example). It's interesting though! It used to be a little thing that a few of us would VM each other about because we noticed :3


----------



## cinny (Oct 17, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL eh maybe it's because just a few members made a bunch of threads about it and started broadcasting it more... I've always seen kpop in sigs but it wasn't as blatantly obvious (like happinessdelight's for example). It's interesting though! It used to be a little thing that a few of us would VM each other about because we noticed :3



That is why I talked to Joanne/happinessdelight, her siggie brought my attention haha.

Idk what is 'trending' besides wedding threads.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 17, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL eh maybe it's because just a few members made a bunch of threads about it and started broadcasting it more... I've always seen kpop in sigs but it wasn't as blatantly obvious (like happinessdelight's for example). It's interesting though! It used to be a little thing that a few of us would VM each other about because we noticed :3



Yeah, and I've noticed a lot of new members joining who are kpop fans. I still don't necessarily think of it as a trend though


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That says VSauce not Vinesauce. Big difference.



Yeah I don't know why I typed vinesauce. I didn't even know vinesauce was a thing? My brain just turns letters into words to help me remember things better and sometimes that slips through when I type.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

ive seen many roleplay threads in the basement as of late


----------



## SockHead (Oct 17, 2015)

tbt's dead period where u actually got to know the other members


----------



## Raffy (Oct 17, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> Everyone wants TBT when it's the same as igb? .-.
> Igb is useless now :c



well not many people who still use the forums actively need IGB anymore, that's why I think tbt is more useful than igb


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 17, 2015)

Natty said:


> the pizza threads from a year ago
> 
> like there was probably a whole page of pizza related threads



YAS
BRING BACK THE #PIZZATHREADS
I started that and I have no regrets tbh


----------



## tobi! (Oct 17, 2015)

pizza threads


----------



## mintellect (Oct 18, 2015)

Lots of role plays, but they're cool.

And Lenny threads are apparently a trend now, please kill me


----------

